# Clé USB à moitié montée sous 9.2.2.



## Ektar (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 
il m'arrive un truc un peu bizarre sur mon imac du boulot. Un G3 en 9.2.2.. J'ai acheté une clé USB (compatible à partir de l'OS 8.6 selon les indications de la boite) pour transférer plus facilement des fichiers sur mon pc mais elle se comporte d"une manière étrange. La clé semble partionnée en deux volumes (de base). Or sous mac seul un des deux volumes accepte de monter sur le bureau. Il s'agit d'un volume vérouillé qui se comporte comme un lecteur CD. L'icone du CD apparait sur le bureau (aussi bien sur mac que sur PC), je peux l'explorer mais rien y écrire, le volume ne fait d'ailleurs que 3 mo... Le deuxième volume, qui se comporte quant à lui comme un disque dur amovible monte bien sur XP mais pas sur la mac... Argl...
Une petite lueur d'espoir :  il existe une mise à jour sur le site d'apple qui s'appelle mass storage support 1.3.5. Elle permet à l'os de gérer des disques amovibles de masse en usb. Logiquement l'install est supportée à partir du 8.6 (c'est en tout cas ce que dit la notice) mais évidemment, mon mac 9.2.2. refuse de lancer l'application d'installation des drivers. J'ai réussi à dégoter les drivers dans le dossier d'installation de la mise à jour et à les insérer dans le dossier extensions et surprise : cette fois les deux volumes refusent de monter (même celui qui s'affichait en tant que CD ne monte plus). Malédiction, je sens que je touche du doigt le problème, mais çà bloque encore... Des idées ?


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2005)

il sembleait que tu sois en NTFS et que tu participes de ces personnes qui ont un petit souci avec ça. j'ai pareil avec le HD 2,5" de 20Go de madame qui monte mais n'est "qu'en lecture" sur mon mac.


----------



## Ektar (17 Juillet 2005)

Eh bien malheureusement non... J'ai formaté ma clé en Fat 32 sous xp et le problème persiste... J'ai même essayé en FAT tout court et ça n'arrange pas non plus les choses... C'est ce qu'on peut appeler de l'arnaque je pense...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Juillet 2005)

Salut,

personellement si je me souviens bien j'ai du formatter ma clé sur un PC  en MS DOS (j'ai pas souvenir d'options fat 32 ) puis ensuite elle a fonctionnée enfin sur mon mac sous OS 9.0.4 :et depuis elle sert d'unité amovible pour le transfert de données mac pc ...
Sandisk et Danelec sans problèmes.
P J-J


----------



## Ektar (18 Juillet 2005)

je n'ai pas essayé de la formater sous DOS. Quelle est la commande ? le nom du lecteur et format ? Genre format H: ?
N'y aurait-il pas moyen de réinitialiser la clé pour qu'elle ne possède plus qu'un seul volume ? Je ne vois plus d'autre solution...

Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas


----------



## Guido (18 Juillet 2005)

As tu essayé de formater avec l'utilitaire disque Apple, plutôt que de formater sur PC ?


----------



## Ektar (18 Juillet 2005)

Oui, j'ai essayé, mais l'utilitaire me dit que le disque n'est pas géré. Le bouton "initialiser" reste grisé, du coup...
Sous xp, même en Dos, le disque est "protégé en écriture" comme un lecteur cd. Chuis vert...
Je suis à la recherche d'un utilitaire qui gère les formatage ou les partitions. Je viens d'essayer partitionmagic sans succes (la clé n'apparait pas dans la liste des disques dans l'interface du logiciel...)
Je commence à croire que ça n'arrive qu'à moi ce genre de trucs  La guigne...


----------



## Etienne (18 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de résoudre un problème "protégé en écriture" du même type en débloquant la sécurité sur un lecteur mpg... Ceci dit, mon problème est le même : sous OSX, impossible d'effacer des fichiers du lecteur mpg, par contre sur le pc XP pas de problème. Les transferts sont même nettement plus rapides. J'ai essayé en formatage Xp Fat et Fat32 sans succès !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Juillet 2005)

Salut,
voila la réponse du 30/12/04 de la part d'un membre du forum quand j'ai eu mes problèmes de clé USB
"Ensuite, concernant ta clé USB, pour qu'elle soit reconnu par un PC il faut qu'elle soit formatée au Format MS DOS. Pour ce faire, *sous OS X* il faut (apres avoir connecté ta clé), lancer l'application "utilitaire de disque" (dans le dossier "utilitaires"), selectionner ta clé dans la fennetre de cette jolie application et dans le menu déroulant selectionner "format MS DOS" et initialier (de mémoire, j'ai pas mon Mac sous la main). Si tu es encore *sous OS 9* la manip est a peut pres la meme mais je ne l'ai plus en tete. Quoi qu'il en soit le format a selectionner et le meme."
fin de citation.
Bon usage sinon lance une recherche interne sur le sujet dans le forum périphériques.
P J-J


----------

